# Sig Custom work



## willis68 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just sent my NIB P220R to Sig for the following:

AEP (Action enhancement package)
Sig Lite Night Sights
SRT ( Short reset trigger)

I have not fired this gun yet, I replaced the grips with Houge re checkered stock grips and replaced the plastic guide rod with a Black drilled stainless steel one from AR15.com

Im really looking forward to getting this back, was told 3 weeks :smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm curious, did you not like the factory specs on the NIB firearm?


----------



## willis68 (Nov 10, 2009)

SigZagger said:


> I'm curious, did you not like the factory specs on the NIB firearm?


I did not like the trigger pull, I traded a revolver for this NIB p220, the SRT trigger and Action enhancement will make it more like my 1911's. Sig does not sell a model of the P220 configured the way I want. I wanted it to look like a stock Sig P220, no beavertail added but with an awesome trigger. But to answer your question I find nothing wrong with the out of the box way it was. I just wanted this one customized for me to make it a great carry weapon. I have a Milt Sparks Versa Max 2 on order and I will love carrying it this way


----------

